# Anal Gland Removal Dog



## Lumber (5 November 2018)

Hello, I am a new to the forum, am retired but have had horses / dogs for over 50 years, my last horse a mare TB/ ID died last year aged 34 had her from a foal. I now need information about anal gland removal, was given a Pomeranian pup 4 years ago he had problems with his glands from day one so was unable to get insurance have now been told the glands need removing, my vet has never done this op and tells me the dog will have to be referred to a vet hospital, the cost about Â£2000. Has anyone's dog had this operation and was the dog ok after and what did it cost ?. My old vet retired and I am not to sure about my new one, here in Devon the choice of vets is very poor. I would appreciate any information.


----------



## skinnydipper (5 November 2018)

Welcome to the forum.

I had a German Shepherd who had this op.  He was bleeding from his anal glands and the vet suspected cancer though it was in fact due to inflammation caused by SLE and he needn't have had them removed .  It was carried out by our regular vet.  There were no complications from the op itself.   His eventual outcome was not good due to his underlying illness. It was about 5 1/2 years ago and it certainly didn't cost thousands.

You don't say what the problems with the anal glands are.  If it is just that they need emptying you could do this yourself at home and if you were doing it regularly it could prevent associated problems like impaction and infection.  To avoid the cost and traipsing to the vets every 5 minutes, I used to carry this out weekly on 3 of my dogs and it is an easy procedure.  I found the internal method gave a better result.

If you think it would be helpful I can explain how to do it.


----------



## Shady (5 November 2018)

Hi Lumber, welcome to the forum
I think there might be a couple of old threads on here regarding anal glands that might be worth a look at
Echoing Skinnydipper, what sort of problem is it, if it's just the glands not emptying due to poos being too soft you might like to look at diet? apologies if you have already tried this . One of mine was terrible and i learnt via youtube and the vet how to empty them. I then looked at diet and through a process of elimination changed it which firmed up the poos and let the glands expel properly!
 I have heard there are risks of incontinence  in removing them but there are risks with any procedure and if it  absolutely has to be done that's the chance you take unfortunately. I think the odds are quite low though.
 Where in Devon are you, perhaps somebody on here can recommend a vet you would have more confidence in . Â£2000  is indeed a lot of money


----------



## skinnydipper (5 November 2018)

Just to add to Shady's very helpful post .

As Shady has said, it could be due to diet. You may have already looked at that, if not then it would be worth experimenting.

Only 3 of my 8 dogs, who were all fed the same diet, needed help expressing their glands. Even with stools of normal consistency some dogs are just unable to empty their glands normally unfortunately. (and I was just dead lucky to have 3 of those ).

I would try diet and emptying the glands regularly in the first instance and only resort to surgery if there was no other option, obviously with the guidance of your vet.


----------



## Lumber (5 November 2018)

skinnydipper said:



			Welcome to the forum.

I had a German Shepherd who had this op.  He was bleeding from his anal glands and the vet suspected cancer though it was in fact due to inflammation caused by SLE and he needn't have had them removed .  It was carried out by our regular vet.  There were no complications from the op itself.   His eventual outcome was not good due to his underlying illness. It was about 5 1/2 years ago and it certainly didn't cost thousands.

You don't say what the problems with the anal glands are.  If it is just that they need emptying you could do this yourself at home and if you were doing it regularly it could prevent associated problems like impaction and infection.  To avoid the cost and traipsing to the vets every 5 minutes, I used to carry this out weekly on 3 of my dogs and it is an easy procedure.  I found the internal method gave a better result.

If you think it would be helpful I can explain how to do it.[/QUOT
		
Click to expand...


----------



## Shady (5 November 2018)

skinnydipper said:



			Just to add to Shady's very helpful post .

As Shady has said, it could be due to diet. You may have already looked at that, if not then it would be worth experimenting.

Only 3 of my 8 dogs, who were all fed the same diet, needed help expressing their glands. Even with stools of normal consistency some dogs are just unable to empty their glands normally unfortunately. (and I was just dead lucky to have 3 of those ).

I would try diet and emptying the glands regularly in the first instance and only resort to surgery if there was no other option.
		
Click to expand...

Oh Skinny, you poor thing , 3 ???? that is awful and the smell is like nothing else on earth, i got some on my face once and in my mouth


----------



## Lumber (5 November 2018)

Thanks for reply, his glands I am told are further deeper in the rectum than normal so do not empty as they should, and instead of a fluid it is a solid type matter which the vet cannot move, the glands then end up ruptured with an abscess and now there is scar tissue. I have tried all types of food but nothing seems to help. I know he must have this operation but I need to know I'm not being taken for a mug. As I said the choice of vets here is limited.


----------



## skinnydipper (5 November 2018)

Shady said:



			Oh Skinny, you poor thing , 3 ???? that is awful and the smell is like nothing else on earth, i got some on my face once and in my mouth

Click to expand...

It was worth it for the obvious relief the dogs felt.

I used to do it outside and was always closely supervised by my first GSD and when he died his replacement took up the role.  Its very tasty apparently and if I wasn't quick enough it would be licked off the paving by the supervisor.  Even now that he is an only dog I only have to put on disposable gloves for him get excited and run outside in anticipation.  They are such delightful creatures.

Oh, Shady.  In your mouth .  How awful.


----------



## skinnydipper (5 November 2018)

Lumber said:



			Thanks for reply, his glands I am told are further deeper in the rectum than normal so do not empty as they should, and instead of a fluid it is a solid type matter which the vet cannot move, the glands then end up ruptured with an abscess and now there is scar tissue. I have tried all types of food but nothing seems to help. I know he must have this operation but I need to know I'm not being taken for a mug. As I said the choice of vets here is limited.
		
Click to expand...

Sometimes it is more the consistency of thick toothpaste than a fluid and needs more pressure to express.  

You must be guided by your vet as to the best options for your dog, we can only share our own experience.

Â£2000 seems excessive to me and I would try to "shop around".  Referral centres seem to charge a premium.  Try ringing a few more vets and referral centres for an estimate and see if you can get a better price.  It might be worth travelling a bit further if it will save you Â£Â£Â£Â£s.


----------



## Shady (5 November 2018)

skinnydipper said:



			It was worth it for the obvious relief the dogs felt.

I used to do it outside and was always closely supervised by my first GSD and when he died his replacement took up the role.  Its very tasty apparently and if I wasn't quick enough it would be licked off the paving by the supervisor.  Even now that he is an only dog I only have to put on disposable gloves for him get excited and run outside in anticipation.  They are such delightful creatures.

.
		
Click to expand...

OMFG, I have no words!!!


----------



## Moobli (5 November 2018)

What a lovely topic ... and Shady, in your mouth!! ðŸ¤¢

A friend has had a couple of dogs with anal abscesses and the glands were removed without any further issue.  And as your vet seems convinced it needs doing then in your shoes Iâ€™d phone various vet surgeries within a reasonable driving distance and get quotes. Â£2000  seems excessive to me.


----------



## {97702} (5 November 2018)

Shady I think your posts should have a health warning on them    

Always guaranteed to be a revolting topic, as everyone else has said the suggested cost of the operation seems excessive to me so I would definitely get alternative opinions/quotes.  A Pom should only need a teaspoonful of anaesthetic surely


----------



## Cinnamontoast (5 November 2018)

Itâ€™s a lot of money given I had a cruciate fixed, full TPLO, for Â£3000. I think Iâ€™d want a specialist attempting this, not your usual vet unless heâ€™s very experienced.

I also used to have to empty glands, crucially, I stood over dog with his bum pointing away-Shady, how on earth did it get in your mouth?! Trouble with Poms is that itâ€™s tricky to do the expressing with such tiny dogs. I know a mate couldnâ€™t use her vet boyfriend because his fingers were too big to express internally.


----------



## MotherOfChickens (5 November 2018)

Cost sounds about right if the dog has to go to a vet hospital-this was something discussed with my vet about one of my dogs, luckily we have it under control with diet but it took a while. my own vet said he had done the op before but was reluctant to do it again, though would if I insisted. I trust my vet to be honest about his capabilities so was looking to go elsewhere.


----------



## Shady (5 November 2018)

I feel i should defend myself regarding my ability to get anal juice in my mouth but really guys, this is me we are talking about so i just know that none of you are the least bit surprised really. I just never knew that freaking stuff could come out so damned fast
 * hangs head in shame for being the resident idiot *


----------



## {97702} (5 November 2018)

Shady said:



			I feel i should defend myself regarding my ability to get anal juice in my mouth but really guys, this is me we are talking about so i just know that none of you are the least bit surprised really. I just never knew that freaking stuff could come out so damned fast
* hangs head in shame for being the resident idiot *


Click to expand...

Shady, you just make me incredibly glad that all my dogs have been perfectly normal and haven't needed such an intervention


----------



## Shady (5 November 2018)

Levrier said:



			Shady, you just make me incredibly glad that all my dogs have been perfectly normal and haven't needed such an intervention 

Click to expand...

Well if ever they do Lev dearest  i shall arrive wearing these......... and a mask and will absolutely not do this or this xx


----------



## {97702} (5 November 2018)

Shady said:



			Well if ever they do Lev dearest  i shall arrive wearing these......... and a mask and will absolutely not do this or this xx
		
Click to expand...

Brilliant


----------



## rara007 (8 November 2018)

It's not an easy surgery- that's about the going rate (cheaper than here in the south east). Generally not far off TPLO in price.


----------



## superpony (9 November 2018)

My dog had hers out at my local vets this summer. Hers arenâ€™t quite in the right place so were difficult to empty and used to be full again straight away.

Itâ€™s important to get a good vet to do it as there are quite serious but rare side effects if done incorrectly.

Price wise I paid Â£700! That was in June this year too.


----------



## Mule (10 November 2018)

Shady said:



			I feel i should defend myself regarding my ability to get anal juice in my mouth but really guys, this is me we are talking about so i just know that none of you are the least bit surprised really. I just never knew that freaking stuff could come out so damned fast
* hangs head in shame for being the resident idiot *


Click to expand...

Ugh ðŸ¤¢ my dog had to have hers emptied recently, the smell was vile. If it got into my mouth I think I'd vomit to death. I'm impressed by you fortitude ðŸ˜‰


----------

